# Anyone working for Safegaurd



## westcoast Man (Jan 6, 2014)

Anyone work for Safegaurd? We have been completing work for them for awhile now and they are seriously scammers. Is there any word if they are going to loose any contracts soon? They are pretty much telling us that no matter what we bid and even if they approve it that they still will adjust to what they want. They have been doing things I am sure have to be illegal. Like changing our bids and just telling us what we are doing it for, or sending emails stating they will pay for certain things like large equipment needed and then never paying or responding to emails about it. Or they dont pay for something and there response is, that " this isnt approved on work order" yet they asked us to do it???? WTF is going on? Is this just me or is the PP biz toast?


----------



## Coos-NH (Oct 17, 2012)

westcoast Man said:


> Anyone work for Safegaurd? We have been completing work for them for awhile now and they are seriously scammers. Is there any word if they are going to loose any contracts soon? They are pretty much telling us that no matter what we bid and even if they approve it that they still will adjust to what they want. They have been doing things I am sure have to be illegal. Like changing our bids and just telling us what we are doing it for, or sending emails stating they will pay for certain things like large equipment needed and then never paying or responding to emails about it. Or they dont pay for something and there response is, that " this isnt approved on work order" yet they asked us to do it???? WTF is going on? Is this just me or is the PP biz toast?



Safeguard is probably the most criticized company out there. They appear to be one of the NAMFS chosen and as such conduct business totally above any laws or reason.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

What you described has been going on and posted here for years.
FYI, don't ever agree to anything over the phone. Get it in writing or it didn't happen. Without rehashing every thread, they consider themselves too big to fail and you too small to do anything about it.


----------



## SRT-Diesel (Aug 1, 2013)

POC's are your best friend.


----------



## westcoast Man (Jan 6, 2014)

SRT-Diesel said:


> POC's are your best friend.



Even with POC's they are screwing us. Like just not paying on something and then never returning an email about the dispute. 

Is there a point where they are now making us employees? I mean we have to go to meetings, meet with certain people to go over there stuff and we cant even bid anymore they just tell us what we will be getting paid to do something, I mean how am I even a contractor anymore, they tell me what to do and what I will get paid I cant even refuse work without getting punished. And lately they have pretty much told us if we go to a job and bid it and dont do it for what they will approve they will just have someone else do it and charge us back. I dont even know how thats logical nor legal!


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Just take your documentation to the State Dept of Commerce or Unemployment or whatever they call it in your State and ask for an employee determination....I cant think what form this is but someone here will know..maybe the IRS? 

Otherwise... they STINK


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

westcoast Man said:


> Even with POC's they are screwing us. Like just not paying on something and then never returning an email about the dispute.
> 
> Is there a point where they are now making us employees? I mean we have to go to meetings, meet with certain people to go over there stuff and we cant even bid anymore they just tell us what we will be getting paid to do something, I mean how am I even a contractor anymore, they tell me what to do and what I will get paid I cant even refuse work without getting punished. And lately they have pretty much told us if we go to a job and bid it and dont do it for what they will approve they will just have someone else do it and charge us back. I dont even know how thats logical nor legal!


Are you a P&P vendor or a REO vendor?


----------



## westcoast Man (Jan 6, 2014)

Irnhrse5 said:


> Are you a P&P vendor or a REO vendor?


REO Vendor


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

Ah. Unless you are a mom and pop operation, with very little overheard, you won't make money doing Safeguard REO. I'm not an REO vendor, I'm a P&P vendor. I do know that Safeguard won't reimburse you for equipment rental. As far as them cutting bids, first send them an email saying you won't do it for that price, because a cut bid is no longer your bid, it's their bid. And don't give in either. All you can do on adjustments is escalate them until you find a person with half a brain. I know this doesn't help much but, whoever told you they would reimburse for equipment rental was lying.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

Irnhrse5 said:


> Ah. Unless you are a mom and pop operation, with very little overheard, you won't make money doing Safeguard REO. I'm not an REO vendor, I'm a P&P vendor. I do know that Safeguard won't reimburse you for equipment rental. As far as them cutting bids, first send them an email saying you won't do it for that price, because a cut bid is no longer your bid, it's their bid. And don't give in either. All you can do on adjustments is escalate them until you find a person with half a brain. I know this doesn't help much but, whoever told you they would reimburse for equipment rental was lying.


The only way to get paid for equipment rental is to make it part of your bid and have that amount approved. Such as, bidding to pressure wash a house - $750.00. And that price includes the rental of the pressure washer. Not - bid to PW a house - $500. rental of PW - $250.00. as two line items. They'll approve the washing but not the rental.


----------

